
Show HN: Replacing WordPress with GitHub Issues-like Blog Comments - shurcooL
https://dmitri.shuralyov.com/blog/23#comment-0
======
fiatjaf
The original
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14170041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14170041)
was much more about how Disqus was awful, not much about how GitHub Issues
comments are a great solution. They're not. There are much better solutions
than GitHub Issues comments.

~~~
shurcooL
That's true, Discus is pretty bad. That said, I really enjoy GitHub Issues-
like comments. They're simple and get the job done just right.

~~~
fiatjaf
But you need the commenter to have a GitHub account.

Yeah, that's not too bad anyway. Otherwise you would need them to have an
account on your site, or on Disqus.

~~~
shurcooL
Yep. My target audience has a GitHub account already, and I'd rather not force
them to create yet another account on my personal site just to comment or
leave a reaction.

It also works well as a quality filter. People with a GitHub account will be
much more responsible with their words, compared to anaonymous posters or
throwaway accounts, since they have a professional reputation to maintain.

~~~
hueving
And it rules out those pesky commenters that care about things like privacy
and avoiding the centralization of open source development and shoveling
everything into 'the cloud'.

~~~
arjie
Now that's a feature I'd get behind: the ability to select out people I'd
rather not talk to.

The one you mention is a nice positive effect.

------
franciscop
I made the same with Hacker News comments:
[https://comments.network/](https://comments.network/)

Just add it and get automatic comments from HN right in your blog/page.
However I'm discontinuing it soon after HN asked me to do so, but it shouldn't
be too difficult for anyone motivated to do their own.

~~~
eriknstr
If HN asked you to discontinue it, shouldn't others avoid doing it also?

~~~
franciscop
IANAL. IMHO That is up to each individual's decision. I actually asked them
and they said they really don't want other people to embed comments on their
website. BUT a case could be made about fair use, embedabble content and the
fact that there is no effective terms and conditions on HN, just a FAQ (so I
think they don't have the exclusive copyright of the comments). Plus the whole
YCombinator ethos of asking for forgiveness instead of permission.

So I am discontinuing it just because HN is awesome and they asked nicely. But
other people might consider things differently.

~~~
rafark
But I guess he meant morally, rather than technically.

~~~
franciscop
And who am I to judge the morality of other people in different cultures? What
is legal and moral in a country is totally dependent on the culture and many
times it has little to do with legality.

------
grimborg
I'd be tempted to use Firebase as a backend instead: simple integration with
the browser, built-in auth using facebook, google and others, and no need to
create a github issue for each post.

~~~
tyingq
That sounded logical, so I searched a bit, and there's several good resources.
The two that stood out to me:

This article goes through making a very basic interface, and is easy to
follow...ended with 31 lines of js. It isn't production ready, but was a good
intro: [https://css-tricks.com/building-a-jekyll-site-
part-3-of-3/](https://css-tricks.com/building-a-jekyll-site-part-3-of-3/)

Then, a more complete implementation. Hasn't been updated for a few years, but
has markdown support, up/down voting, flagging, etc:
[https://commented.github.io/](https://commented.github.io/)

------
williamle8300
It's great... the only drawback is that the solution is exclusive to GitHub
users only.

~~~
shurcooL
Thanks. That's the case now, but it doesn't have to be.

I could add Google, Facebook, my own accounts (username/password), or other
ways for people to authenticate with.

I chose not to do that, and stick with GitHub auth only for now, because it
covers my current needs. My target audience mostly has an account on GitHub.
Also, when a website has many ways to login, it's hard to remember which
you've used previously.

------
mike503
I'm still focused on delivering comments from a client side option, so that my
site can be delivered using a static approach. Disqus is a bit bulky but does
meet that requirement still.

------
africajam
Smart idea - got me curious about what else I can do with the github api

~~~
Operyl
Besides the login, this isn't using the GH API at all for what it's worth.

~~~
shurcooL
This is true.

Package githubapi uses the GitHub API [1], but that package is not currently
used on my site.

[1]
[https://godoc.org/github.com/shurcooL/issues/githubapi](https://godoc.org/github.com/shurcooL/issues/githubapi)

